# 1994 MIYATA Elevation 8000 ti



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

Thought maybe you would like to see this. 
Restored it this this winter/spring and got to ride it about 20 miles before it broke.

The bike was originally specced with XT components so i upgraded most of it to XT760 combined with XTR750 brake levers and DA/PAUL thumbies.

The frame is now in the hands of somebody who might get it repaired.


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

More pics...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

imadjinn said:


> Thought maybe you would like to see this.
> Restored it this this winter/spring and got to ride it about 20 miles before it broke.
> 
> The bike was originally specced with XT components so i upgraded most of it to XT760 combined with XTR750 brake levers and DA/PAUL thumbies.
> ...


It broke!?

Aw man what a bummer. Those Miyatas were pretty over built bikes...surprised it broke. 
Where'd it break?

Clean build for a restomod.


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

Finally Got the MOOTS bar mounted


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

I always wanted a bike like that, so it was a bummer allright!

The down tube slid out of the steerer tube. I rode it with a stiff fork, and I guess the stress on the fork made it work it's way out.

The thumbies will now be mounted on the Attitude I ride on a daily basis.


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

What happened:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Those bikes are strong! The bonds are supposed to hold forever. If I had or had seen problems with Miyatas it always concerned the 0.7mm alloy insert tube in the carbon ones.

Miyata back than had a funny ad showing that the tube would bent before a bond would fail:









This page was part of a 6 page (!) Miyata ad.

I personally have a 1993 Koga Miyata TiRunner in my stable. It is the European counterpart of the Elevation 8,000:










Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6

I am sure the honest guy I bought it from hammered on this one. Still going strong though.

- Melvin


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow imadjinn!! You show a good eye for the finer things. Too bad the Miyata broke on ya. That must've been a pisser to have it break like that after only 20 miles on it.


----------



## imadjinn (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks! I was pretty satisfied with the way it turned out. Not the end result of course but the finished build.

Yes... It was a gem. And a rare opportunity to realize my "childhood dream".
I'm still heartbroken...

-To Elevation 12.000
Take care of that TiRunner. It's a sweet bike!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi imadjin,

Yes, I will take care, but at the same time I am confident in that it will withstand abuse. BTW you riding with rigid fork should make no difference. I have had various bonded rigid ones and never had issues with the headtube coming loose. BB area is more vulnerable and then only when speaking of the carbon ones ...and in my experience then only the 2nd gen ones. 1st gen was really missively overbuilt.

Let us know how it continues. Good luck restoring!

- Melvin


----------



## Dorien (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello koga fans,

I have a tirunner/elevation 8,000 with exactly the same problem as Imadjin showed on the photo. Because it's APA build (pressed) could it be that the glue function can be replaced by some high quality (alloy?) blind rivets. Or are there any other repair methodes?



Elevation12 said:


> Hi imadjin,
> 
> Yes, I will take care, but at the same time I am confident in that it will withstand abuse. BTW you riding with rigid fork should make no difference. I have had various bonded rigid ones and never had issues with the headtube coming loose. BB area is more vulnerable and then only when speaking of the carbon ones ...and in my experience then only the 2nd gen ones. 1st gen was really missively overbuilt.
> 
> ...


----------

